

Microsoft Open Source inside Google Chrome - bdfh42
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheWeeklySourceCode33MicrosoftOpenSourceInsideGoogleChrome.aspx

======
binarray2000
Now that Google has used an open source component from Microsoft, MS could
scrap the engine they use in IE and use WebKit-V8 combo instead. Would be
nice...

~~~
scott_s
The two aren't related at all. Google is using a Microsoft open-source library
for Windows GUI programming, not HTML rendering.

